# فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بكل الاعضاء والضيوف والمشرفين 
انهاردة انا جايبالكم حتة فزورة
انما ايه جاااااااااامدة
ومش هطول عليكم


ايه الفرق بين الارنب وموس الحلاقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حلوا يا قطاقيط

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
هوكا​


----------



## الحوت (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

*صعبه مش عارف :crying:*


----------



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



الحوت قال:


> *صعبه مش عارف :crying:*



هههههههههههههه
وهو المطلوب اثباته
ههههههههههه
ايه يا حوت فكر
ميرسى على مرورك ​


----------



## الحوت (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

*انا اعرف الفزورة الي بتقول ايه الفرق بين الاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء بس انه الفرق بين الارانب وموس الحلاقة ما مرتش عليا للاسف :act23:

*


----------



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



الحوت قال:


> *انا اعرف الفزورة الي بتقول ايه الفرق بين الاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء بس انه الفرق بين الارانب وموس الحلاقة ما مرتش عليا للاسف :act23:
> 
> *



ههههههههههههههه
وهو المطلوب اثباته
دى حلاوتها يا حوووووووووت
وعلى فكرة قليلين اللى يعرفوها
فكر يا حوت فكر 
صحراء ايه واسبوع ايه بس
مفيش احلى من الارانب فكر وبلاش كسل 
ومتضربنيش بالسيف روح اضرب اللى عملها 
اله
فكرررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

:smil13: ولا انا عارفة
جاوبى يابت وبطلى لماضة ..ماتغلبناش معاكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

*الارنب حيوان موس الحلاقة جماد :t33:*​


----------



## ghost3310 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

موس الحلاقه بياكل في الشعر إنما الأرنب بياكل في الخشب 
:dntknw:


----------



## twety (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



> *الارنب حيوان موس الحلاقة جماد :t33:*





> موس الحلاقه بياكل في الشعر إنما الأرنب بياكل في الخشب
> :dntknw:



ياحلاوتكوا
ياجمااااااااااااااااالكوا
ايه الاجابات النار دى :t33:


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

كلوكم غلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



ginajoojoo قال:


> :smil13: ولا انا عارفة
> جاوبى يابت وبطلى لماضة ..ماتغلبناش معاكى​



مش هجاوب هخليكم كده تتغلبوا 
مفيش حلاوة من غير نااااااااااااار​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الارنب حيوان موس الحلاقة جماد :t33:*​



ههههههههههههه
لا مش كده
ميرسى لمرورك
يا فارشتى انا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



ghost3310 قال:


> موس الحلاقه بياكل في الشعر إنما الأرنب بياكل في الخشب
> :dntknw:



نووووووووو مش كده
شغل عقلك تاكل ملبن
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



twety قال:


> ياحلاوتكوا
> ياجمااااااااااااااااالكوا
> ايه الاجابات النار دى :t33:



ههههههههههه
نار
هههههههههههههه
ال نار ال
يابنتى ولا جواب شبيه بالصح اساسا 
ميرسى لمرورك يا توتة​


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

طب جاوبى انتى بقى
تعبيتنننننننننننا
:t32:
​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

نووووووووووو
مش هجاوب خليكم شوية
وكمان لسة فيه ناس مشغلتش عقلها
ومن مهمة النكتة انها تشغل عقل الانسان 
وانا قلبى عليكم وعايزة اخليكم شطورين



مازالت المسابقة مفتوووووووووووحة​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

امممممممممممممممم

مش اعرف

ممكن تجاوبي انتى بقي :a82:​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

نؤ نؤ
اتحايلوا عليا شوية
:smil15:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

*انا سحلانة منك 
ومش هكلمك غير لما تجاوبى عليها يلا بقى 
علشان اصالحك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

ايه يا بنتى الفزورة الغريبة دى​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا سحلانة منك
> ومش هكلمك غير لما تجاوبى عليها يلا بقى
> علشان اصالحك​*



انا اقدر على زعلك يا قمر
بس انا بس عايزة الكل يفكر
بصزا انا همشى على رأى الاغلبية ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



sameh7610 قال:


> ايه يا بنتى الفزورة الغريبة دى​



طبعا 
مش غريبة عنى انى اجيب فزورة زى دى فكرررررررررررررررر
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

ها يا جماعة
اللى عايز يعرف حلها يقول الله محبة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## yousteka (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

موس الحلاقة بياكل الشعر 
واحنا بناكل الارنب
يوووووووووووووه    انا مش عارفة    عموما  الله محبة


----------



## twety (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

الله محبه
يامفتررررررريه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

اللللللللللللللللله محبة
كفاية زل فى البشر يا هوكا وجاوبى:ranting:​


----------



## red_pansy (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*


*ياجماعة اللة  دى الاجابة سهلة قووووووووووووووووووووووى :ranting:*

*وعشان كدة مش هاقولها هاخلى هوكا تقوووووول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :spor22:*

*الرحمة من عندك يااااااااااااااااارب  :a82:*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



yousteka قال:


> موس الحلاقة بياكل الشعر
> واحنا بناكل الارنب
> يوووووووووووووه    انا مش عارفة    عموما  الله محبة



ههههههههههه
انتظرى الاجابة بقى​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



twety قال:


> الله محبه
> يامفتررررررريه​



ايوة كده
اما وريتك يا لطفى​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اللللللللللللللللله محبة
> كفاية زل فى البشر يا هوكا وجاوبى:ranting:​



ال زل ال
هو انتوا تعرفوا غيروه
هههههههههههههه
عيونى هجاوب بس اصبرى شوية​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



red_pansy قال:


> *ياجماعة اللة  دى الاجابة سهلة قووووووووووووووووووووووى :ranting:*
> 
> *وعشان كدة مش هاقولها هاخلى هوكا تقوووووول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :spor22:*
> 
> *الرحمة من عندك يااااااااااااااااارب  :a82:*​



هههههههههههه
واضح انها سهلة
ماشى هجاوب
وهرحمكم
مااااااااااااشى
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## twety (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



> ايوة كده
> اما وريتك يا لطفى



شرييييييييييرة ياهوكاااااااااا
:t32::t32:


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

يا جمااااااااااااااعة اجاوب ولا لاء 
ضميرى بيأنبنى
عقولكم لازم تشتغل شوية​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

الاجابة










اقول؟











لالالاء






















لالالاء اقول























بصوا
هقول وامرى لله











الفزورة بتقول 

















ايه الفرق بين الارنب وموس الحلاقة؟




















الاجابة النموذجية هى 


































الاتنين اجازة الحلاقين













فهمتوا مفهمتوش ماليش دعوة دى دماغتكم وانتوا حرين














نلتقى قريبا بفزورة جديدة 
:smil12::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## ga_shetoos (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

الاتنين اجازة الحلاقين
                                     هههههههههههههههههه    طيب ازاى يا هوكة


----------



## NaNo0o0o (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكي 


فعلا على رائ تويتى  مفتريه :t32:

ههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا هوكا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



ga_shetoos قال:


> الاتنين اجازة الحلاقين
> هههههههههههههههههه    طيب ازاى يا هوكة



زى الحلاقين 
محتاجة حاجة دى
اربط موس الحلاقة بالارنب بالاتنين
هتطلع اجازة الحلاقين
هاهاهاااااااااااااااا
مبسوطين صح 
انا عارفة
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكي
> 
> 
> فعلا على رائ تويتى  مفتريه :t32:
> ...



انتوا لسة شفتوا حاجة
هاع
ده هوكا اللى بتلقى الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى ياسكر على مشاركتك​


----------



## twety (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

:smil13::smil13::smil13:

ربنا على المفترى 
اجازة مين
وحلاقين مين
يامفتررررريه :ranting:​


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



twety قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:
> 
> ربنا على المفترى
> اجازة مين
> ...



لا مدام ربنا يبقى احنا ف الضمان
مستحيل هخاف على نفسى منه
اسلمله نفسى 
ال مفترى ال
ما مفترى الا الفترى
الحق عليا كنت عايزة اشغل دماغتكم اللى الالة الحاسبة وقفتها دى
ماسى ماسى

​


----------



## twety (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*

شكراااااااااااا
الاله الحاسبه مشتكتش ولا صدت
راضيين بيها
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فزورة للاذكياء فقط لو جدع او جدعة حلوها*



twety قال:


> شكراااااااااااا
> الاله الحاسبه مشتكتش ولا صدت
> راضيين بيها
> ههههههههههههههههههه



بكرة محدش هيلاقى الدة عشان يشترى آلة يا تويتى 
انا بعمل لمصلحتكم :smile02
:smile01
اى خدعة​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

الموس ................... من الماوس
الارنب ...................... من ارنوب
انت بقه ايه الفرق بين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زرار الراديو وزرار القميص
طبعا مفيش فرق هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لك بضحك معاك


----------



## kokielpop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الفرق بين موس الحلاقة والارنب 

حرف الواو  اى خدعة 

طب قولى انت ايه الفرق بين الحفرة والكمبيوتر ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه

يا هوكا

وانا عمال افكر  و افكر

شكرا  و ننتضر المزيد​


----------

